# Is anyone going to nationals?



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Is anyone going to nationals? A few of us will be there Saturday to watch for a bit. https://www.facebook.com/events/225981551082584/


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm thinking of driving down to check it out. Just trying to find out if there's shade to park under.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a four hour drive for me. We are just going Saturday, so I'm trying to figure out my dog situation as well.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll see you guy's there. I'm leaving mine at home. Being in a stadium, I don't that I'd be able to keep an eye on him.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Normally, you are not allowed to bring non entered dogs to the competition. Please leave them home, as the shade is needed for dogs entered in the competition


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

No problem...will stay home with my dog-she misses me when I'm gone


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm well aware of trial ettiquet as I'm at a trial of some type at least once a month. Unfortunately I can't leave my dogs locked up for 16+ hours. So, they are coming with me.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Its a big enough venue, being a college campus where there will probably be other things going on anyway, so the normal considerations with parking won't matter. The distance from the field and them being completely out of sight are what I'd be worried about unless you have a good way to secure them besides the shade, which I don't know if there's any there.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

tooo far but I'll be watching for sure. I hope this is a great competition with deep nose, biddable retrieves topped with controlled aggression. The numbers participating is going to make it a great trial, not too many to be overwhelming.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Double check the FB page for the Nationals. They are requesting that spectators leave the shade for the competitors, there is a charge for parking ($1, exact amount being requested - no to break bills).


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Smithie86 said:


> Double check the FB page for the Nationals. They are requesting that spectators leave the shade for the competitors, there is a charge for parking ($1, exact amount being requested - no to break bills).


Does it say anything about which lot? The closest one looks like there's no shade at all, the other 2 are a little distance and may have minimal shade from what the map images look like.


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

Super fun event from start until the last dog!


----------

